# Direct Request A Specific Driver



## Beur

if Über truly wants to be everyone's private driver, I'd love to see the ability add to the rider app to have pax be able request a specific driver.

Tonight each of my fares want to be able to be able to call me to drive them all weekend. This isn't the first time I've had this request and i think über should make this a reality. Tonight isn't the first time I've been asked for my direct number. 

This problem of having a pax in your car requiring a ride & other drivers getting pinged is BS. Maybe I'll send in an suggestion. UberPrivate or UberSelectRequest would be great names and, we can up the cost a bit. Gives the pax,the comfort of knowing theyre getting a known driver and gives the driver piece mind we're getting good pax.


----------



## grams777

I do not think they will ever do this. It's a business decision not a technical problem. They want to make sure all the customers are building loyalty and repeat business to Uber. Allowing drivers to be selected detracts from that mission and starts to build loyalty to a driver.

This would be an advantage to driving a cab or black car outside uber. All you do then is simply hand them your card with your number and say, sure thing, give me a call. Do that on Uber and deactivation will probabaly follow.

This is a another intangible cost of driving for Uber or Lyft. At the end of the day, all these so called 'leads' or rides, leave you with no new customers. You are building uber's business.


----------



## Moofish

Other than the benefit of having a driver/rider that you know is a decent person, it only would be inconvient for both parties, longer wait times if you are far away, and more dead miles if you are not close by.

As grams pointed out, if this is something you want to do, start your own "business" register as TCP and have your own insurance and charge what you want.

But most likely they would still want Uber rates and as low as they are, its not worth it to the driver if they can pick and chose.


----------



## UberPax713

This is a negative towards Uber uppers but a positive towards the drivers. In the end Uber will not allow it to happen. I would like to be able to request a specific driver I had before.


----------



## chamomiami

Beur said:


> if Über truly wants to be everyone's private driver, I'd love to see the ability add to the rider app to have pax be able request a specific driver.
> 
> Tonight each of my fares want to be able to be able to call me to drive them all weekend. This isn't the first time I've had this request and i think über should make this a reality. Tonight isn't the first time I've been asked for my direct number.
> 
> This problem of having a pax in your car requiring a ride & other drivers getting pinged is BS. Maybe I'll send in an suggestion. UberPrivate or UberSelectRequest would be great names and, we can up the cost a bit. Gives the pax,the comfort of knowing theyre getting a known driver and gives the driver piece mind we're getting good pax.


sound nice but you are working for uber under ubers rules.. you want to meet people under uber rides then keep it to yourself, to do that i guess you have to paint your car of a nice yellow color and put some repeated numbers on the door, work for uber.. uber rules my friend!!


----------



## Dierwolf

I have this happen all the time. I have started giving out my card I had made up by Vista Print, gives my name, phone # and email address. I tell them give me a call and I will come and get you as soon as I can, I may be on another run but will get to you as soon as I can. With them in the car they make the request and of course I am the nearest driver so I get it, accept it and off we go. Uber can't say shit, they get paid, plus Uber has to be careful what they can or can not tell us what to do, we are independent contractors.


----------



## BeatesBoy

you could just go to the address they are being picked up and they can send the request right then, like if you know them already


----------



## Simon

Dierwolf said:


> I have this happen all the time. I have started giving out my card I had made up by Vista Print, gives my name, phone # and email address. I tell them give me a call and I will come and get you as soon as I can, I may be on another run but will get to you as soon as I can. With them in the car they make the request and of course I am the nearest driver so I get it, accept it and off we go. Uber can't say shit, they get paid, plus Uber has to be careful what they can or can not tell us what to do, we are independent contractors.


This.. its what we do.


----------



## BuberXL

I have girl that lives 5 houses down and usually goes downtown every weekend. 
She texts me to see if I am available to take her and If I am then I do, otherwise she sends the ping to anyone out there. 
She does this when she is ready to come home also, so she has the added safety of no one taking advantage of any kind (not that any Uber driver will do), with an added bonus to me getting home with a paying customer.

I have had many requests from other PAX also, but I did not share my phone number with anyone else, Yet!


----------



## UberMeansSuper

BuberXL said:


> I have girl that lives 5 houses down and usually goes downtown every weekend.
> She texts me to see if I am available to take her and If I am then I do, otherwise she sends the ping to anyone out there.
> She does this when she is ready to come home also, so she has the added safety of no one taking advantage of any kind (not that any Uber driver will do), with an added bonus to me getting home with a paying customer.
> 
> I have had many requests from other PAX also, but I did not share my phone number with anyone else, Yet!


Does she tip?


----------



## BuberXL

I have not had the chance to educate her on that subject yet! 
She always has a friend with her and they chat up a storm for the 15 minutes ride.


----------



## rickybobby

BuberXL said:


> I have girl that lives 5 houses down and usually goes downtown every weekend.
> She texts me to see if I am available to take her and If I am then I do, otherwise she sends the ping to anyone out there.
> She does this when she is ready to come home also, so she has the added safety of no one taking advantage of any kind (not that any Uber driver will do), with an added bonus to me getting home with a paying customer.
> 
> I have had many requests from other PAX also, but I did not share my phone number with anyone else, Yet!


Girl next door with benefits.

Nice


----------



## Turbo

Everyone's Private Random One-Time Driver


----------



## stuber

Everyone's Private Random One-Time Part-Time Temporary Driver With Sketchy Insurance And Variable Rates.


----------



## Hypnotist

BuberXL said:


> I have had many requests from other PAX also, but I did not share my phone number with anyone else, Yet!


Get a free Google Voice number, and give that out. When someone calls you it works exactly like if they were calling your actual cell phone number, and rings your cell phone.

In addition, if someone who you have given your Google Voice number to gets abusive with the number you can easily block them from calling you, and they will hear a recording that says the number has been disconnected.

http://www.google.com/voice

MANY other features also. Too many to list here.


----------



## FastestManAlive

the only issue I've had with trying to get a particular rider is when supply is busy. tried it on cary one night at 2am and I never got the ping from the rider next to my car


----------



## KiaScott

This would be considered ride-hailing, not ridesharing, and would require you to have a CDL and be subject to taxi/limo regulations.


----------



## Bart McCoy

grams777 said:


> I do not think they will ever do this. It's a business decision not a technical problem. They want to make sure all the customers are building loyalty and repeat business to Uber. Allowing drivers to be selected detracts from that mission and starts to build loyalty to a driver..


apparantly Lyft will be adding this due to that lawsuit



KiaScott said:


> This would be considered ride-hailing, not ridesharing, and would require you to have a CDL and be subject to taxi/limo regulations.


see above, Uber may very well follow


----------



## I_Like_Spam

KiaScott said:


> This would be considered ride-hailing, not ridesharing, and would require you to have a CDL and be subject to taxi/limo regulations.


CDL's aren't required for taxis, however, different jurisdictions require taxi or limousine licenses. Here in Pittsburgh, I was required to pay a $10 fee to the city for a hack license, the city took my picture and checked me for warrants, they gave me a permanent license to engage in the trade.


----------



## Lotsahelp

I love how people start changing or disobeying the rules they agreed to when they started working as a driver. Handing out cards as if you are a private taxi driver, getting pissy about the rules...LOL


----------



## Dierwolf

KiaScott said:


> This would be considered ride-hailing, not ridesharing, and would require you to have a CDL and be subject to taxi/limo regulations.


I don't think we are really "ride sharing" anyway. Uber has managed to get away with this for a while now because no one has really but them up against the wall on it. Just like they like to say they are only a payment processing company, not a transportation company, we all know that's bullshit.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

Lotsahelp said:


> I love how people start changing or disobeying the rules they agreed to when they started working as a driver. Handing out cards as if you are a private taxi driver, getting pissy about the rules...LOL


As they should.


----------



## Joy LV-Driver

Beur said:


> if Über truly wants to be everyone's private driver, I'd love to see the ability add to the rider app to have pax be able request a specific driver.
> 
> Tonight each of my fares want to be able to be able to call me to drive them all weekend. This isn't the first time I've had this request and i think über should make this a reality. Tonight isn't the first time I've been asked for my direct number.
> 
> This problem of having a pax in your car requiring a ride & other drivers getting pinged is BS. Maybe I'll send in an suggestion. UberPrivate or UberSelectRequest would be great names and, we can up the cost a bit. Gives the pax,the comfort of knowing theyre getting a known driver and gives the driver piece mind we're getting good pax.


I agree with you that pax should be able to request a specific driver. When riders make this request of me and I feel comfortable, I offer them my cell number and ask they give me as close to a 1 hour notice as possible for their pickup, and once I arrive, I turn my app back on and ask them to request a ride. Being the closest driver, I will be their driver. But you are right that Uber should make this an option, but I sure don't see it happening.


----------



## Cmacfergus

Dierwolf said:


> ... plus Uber has to be careful what they can or can not tell us what to do, we are independent contractors.


McDonald's recently learned this lesson the hard way by getting too involed in the hiring practices of its franchisees. As a result, the National Labor Review Board determined that the parent McDonald's corporation was a co-employer of franchisee employees, which threatened the company's franchise business model.

I am interested in learning more about the relationship between Uber and it's partnering independent contractors. I used to be a sales representative (independent contractor) for Legalshield, formerly Pre-paid Legal, and the restrictions we most often faced came from how we used the brand and expressed it. However, how we created and implemented sales strategy was largely up to us.


----------



## Hoy

you can certainly do this, be a private driver, and be paid separately from uber. the benefit of uber is actually the flexibility to drive whenever you want. if you are a private driver, you drive when the rider wants.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

I was thinking about this subject a couple weeks ago. Uber should add a Favorites button to both apps. When a pax requests a ride the system first goes down the list of favorites and pings the closest one. It would then offer the pax a chance to pick another driver if the closest favorite is too far away.


----------



## phillipzx3

Lotsahelp said:


> I love how people start changing or disobeying the rules they agreed to when they started working as a driver. Handing out cards as if you are a private taxi driver, getting pissy about the rules...LOL


And then complain how a cab passed them by as it was on the way to pickup a passenger that called on their phone.

Funny how Uber "partners" complain of taxi behavior, then act the same.


----------

